# Rambo



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Coming January 25, 2008. Rambo the next movie. I guess Sylvester is getting to be just like the Energizer Bunny, going going and keep on going.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

looks interesting, takes place in Burma


----------

